# SKP MAX700 o GBR BTA450??



## elcolo70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer tema publicado y espero recibir buena ayuda..
Tengo un Peavey de 15" 200w RMS 400w pico 8ohm, y me voy a comprar un aplificador(y en un futuro otro bafle igual).. 
Me ofrecieron un SKP MAX 700X de 350+350w rms 4ohm y 250+250w rms en 8ohm en $1500. 
Por otro lado me ofrecieron un GBR BTA 450 220+220w rms 8ohm y 320+320w rms 4ohm en $1450.. 
Lo que me conviene es comprarme la skp, porque es mejor marca, tiene mas potencia y por solo $50 de diferencia, pero no se como voy a hacer para que no se me queme el parlante.. Me dijeron que el amplificador tiene que tener mas potencia para que no trabaje exigido y no caliente, pero existe la posibilidad de que se descone el parlante, asi que no se como hacer.
Y basicamente mi pregunta es si existe algun limitador de potencia, es decir corriente por caida de tension


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Primero, bienvenido.
Segundo, en mi opinion es mejor un ampli de mayor potencia que la de los parlantes.
El limitador de potencia que mencionas, sos vos, creo que te daras cuenta que si el sonido no se escucha correctamente, y teniendo la certesa de que el ampli es mayor al parlante, la causa de ese mal sonido es la saturacion del parlante, ahi es donde entra el limitado (vos mismo) para bajar el nivel.
Salvo que quieras usar un Compresor, pero no le veo utilidad en este caso.

Igualmente las potencias reales de esas marcas andan muy por debajo de lo que dicen, y fijate que los precios estan mas elevados, la GBR no pasa los $1000 aca. la otra no se.
Con lo que gastas en una de esas cosas, que te recomendaria que no lo hagas, podes armarte unas placas de potencia similares (200W) por muchisimo menos!


----------



## elcolo70 (Mar 26, 2011)

Esta mañana fui a averiguar a otro lugar y me ofrecieron una apx 600 de 200+200w rms en 8 ohm, en $1067.. Esta en buen precio y es justo lo que necesito. Los modulos estan buenos, pero no quiero renegar con el tema de disipacion de calor y armar el gabinete (sin contemplar la mezcla de los canales y las entradas), asi que directamente voy a comprar esta potencia. Es una marca de calidad media, pero me sirve porque no soy un profesional.. Y prefiero gastar menos en el ampli y ahora en poco tiempo me compro un controlador midi Numark Mixtrack, que esta muy copado.. Igualmente muchas gracias por tu respuesta pipa, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

Este hilo ya no tien razon de existir, el forista consulta pero resuelve por si mismo, quedando todo en una inutilidad total, auque queria dejar constancia que estaba de acuerdo contigo pipa


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> auque queria dejar constancia que estaba de acuerdo contigo pipa




Y bueno, gustos son gustos no?



elcolo70 dijo:


> Esta mañana fui a averiguar a otro lugar y me ofrecieron una apx 600 de 200+200w rms en 8 ohm, en $1067..



No conozco esa marca, esta en vos que la compres, asi que no digo mas nada, despues comentanos que onda esa potencia si? saludos!!


----------



## elcolo70 (Abr 5, 2011)

Disculpen mi "ignorancia" forista, pero es la primera vez que posteo algo. La proxima voy a tener mas cuidado..
El sabado me compre esta potencia y la verdad que suena muy bien. La tuve funcionando a maxima potencia por varias horas y casi ni calento, y el sonido tenia bastante calidad, la recomiendo..
Ahora no estoy en mi casa pero cuando pueda subo un par de fotos para compensar  saludos


----------

